# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Conception : gestion des prix

## wd_newbie

Bonjour, 

Je suis en train de modliser une BDD  pour une futur projet de logiciel de gestion de location de matriel.

Dans les contraintes donnes, je dois grer les prix de location selon des critres dj en place, soit : 

- prix 1 (particuliers) : 
  - 1/2 journe
  - 1-2 jours
  - 1 - 7 jours
  - 1 mois 
  - 2 mois


- prix 2 (entreprise type I) : 
  - 1/2 journe
  - 1-2 jours
  - 1 - 7 jours
  - 1 mois 
  - 2 mois


- prix 3 (entreprises type II) : 
  - 1/2 journe
  - 1-2 jours
  - 1 - 7 jours
  - 1 mois 
  - 2 mois


Ce type de tarification permet de dfinir le prix selon le type de client et selon la priode de location, mais je bloque un peu dans la mise en place dans le MCD ...

Serait-il plus simple de mettre cela dans la table des objets avec une rubrique pour chaque prix (soit 15 en tout) et de jouer avec le nombre de jours x le prix associ ou de mettre en place une table "prix" ? 
Le deuxime cas me semble plus propre, mais comme il pourrait y avoir des prix uniques pour plusieurs articles a ne reviendrait pas a compliquer le tout ? 

De quel bout vous empoigneriez le schmimblick  ?

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour


Les priodes tarifaires sont les mmes quelles que soient les types de clients, mais les prix eux changent, du coup, on peut modliser ainsi :

Notez l'entit-type fictive "CAL_calendrier" qui ne deviendra pas une table (d'o les parenthses autour de son nom), elle sert  faire participer  la PK des tables issues des assos ternaires "AFF_affecter" et "TRF_tarifer"

L'intrt de faire intervenir ce calendrier c'est de pouvoir faire voluer les tarifs dans le temps et de faire changer un client d'affectation tarifaire si besoin.

----------


## wd_newbie

Premirement,  merci pour la rponse ! 

Par contre je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi lier la grille a un client (la personne) tant donn que le prix est li a un objet et que, selon le type de client, la grille tarifaire va changer.

En partant sur l'ide de la grille tarifaire, dont le principe me plait bien , j'ai fait un proto de ce genre : 



Serait-ce fonctionnel ou je suis compltement  ct de la plaque ?

----------


## escartefigue

> Par contre je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi lier la grille a un client (la personne) tant donn que le prix est li a un objet et que, selon le type de client, la grille tarifaire va changer.


Parce que j'avais not ceci dans la question initiale :




> Ce type de tarification permet de dfinir le prix selon le type de client et selon la priode de location, mais je bloque un peu dans la mise en place dans le MCD ...


Pour prendre en compte la tarification par article, il faut un modle comme suit :



Dans la table PER_periode, on aura des valeurs comme
1, 'DEMJ', 'demi-journe'
2, 'JOUR', 'journe ou deux jours'
3, ' SEMN', 'semaine', 
4, 'MOIS', 'mois'
5, 'BMES', 'bimestre'

----------


## wd_newbie

J'ai compris pour la partie de droite , entre la grille tarifaire + priode + tarif + article

Contre, j'ai plus de peine a comprendre la relation avec le PRS_ident qui, si j'ai bien compris est le "ID" d'un client ... la grille tarifaire sera la mme pour tous les clients de mme type.

Ne faudrait-il pas mettre un PRS_Type pour laffectation de la grille tarifaire ? 

Dsol, je comprends vite ... si on m'explique longtemps  ::calim2::

----------


## escartefigue

L'association AFF_affecter permet de faire le lien entre un client et une grille tarifaire.
Ainsi, il suffit de lier tous les clients d'un mme type  la grille tarifaire qui leur correspond.

Concernant l'utilisation du terme "personne" plutt que "client" : la seule particularit d'un client c'est d'tre une personne qui a pass au moins une commande. Or, il arrive qu'un client soit aussi un fournisseur, un employ, un mandataire... Quand c'est le cas, modliser une entit-type "personne" vite d'avoir  dupliquer les informations (avec tous les risques que a implique)  :;):

----------


## wd_newbie

> Concernant l'utilisation du terme "personne" plutt que "client" : la seule particularit d'un client c'est d'tre une personne qui a pass au moins une commande. Or, il arrive qu'un client soit aussi un fournisseur, un employ, un mandataire... Quand c'est le cas, modliser une entit-type "personne" vite d'avoir  dupliquer les informations (avec tous les risques que a implique)


CQFD ...

Je crois que cette fois, j'ai compris, merci pour la patience 

 ::merci::

----------

